

WordPress Theme Boilerplate – Build Tools Included :) - maxpanas
https://github.com/MozaikAgency/wp-theme-bootstrap

======
maxpanas
Built for the team at the company where I work, this theme bootstrap has built
in build tools that include Browser-Sync for automatic refresh-less style
injection, SSASS/SCSS support for CSS pre-processing and Webpack for modular
AMD/CommonJS/ES2015+ JavaScript support. It also comes with tools to help make
teamwork easier, combining configurable eslint and scss-lint for controlling
JS/SCSS style across projects.

It is constantly being improved and worked upon to better fit a teams needs
and any feedback would be awesome, thanks.

